# Bent rim problem



## Tomato John (Mar 10, 2018)

G519 wheel with some damage to side. Rim edge is bent out pretty far.  What’s the best way to fix?  Pound it out or bend back somehow?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 10, 2018)

Ouch


----------



## RustySprockets (Mar 10, 2018)

You might be able to gently squeeze it back to a consistent width by using a soft-jawed vise or a hydraulic press, if you have access to one.  

An acquaintance once showed me a tool with several steel pins that could allow the user to "roll" this type of damage out of a bent rim.  I have never before nor since seen one of these...or even an image of one.  That device is on my grail list.


----------



## Tomato John (Mar 10, 2018)

Sounds like a good idea. I’m just a little bit worried about bending the other side in. I’ll give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## SKPC (Mar 11, 2018)

You have a _slight _bend there!!.  With the now-inconsistent tensions on all the spokes because of the bend, when you try to straighten or bend back the rim, it may affect the opposite side of the wheel negatively.  If you really must attempt this *near-impossible* procedure, you may try to use a large crescent wrench tightened onto the bent vertical side of the rim and pull it back gently bit by bit.  With that kind of damage, you stand very little chance of getting it straight.  If it were a super-rare, $500 rim, then disassemble the wheel, and cold work it on a flat surface with the c-wrench and a mallet while taking inside-the-bead measurements all the way around.  Good luck with that...


----------



## Tomato John (Mar 11, 2018)

SKPC said:


> You have a _slight _bend there!!.  With the now-inconsistent tensions on all the spokes because of the bend, when you try to straighten or bend back the rim, it may affect the opposite side of the wheel negatively.  If you really must attempt this *near-impossible* procedure, you may try to use a large crescent wrench tightened onto the bent vertical side of the rim and pull it back gently bit by bit.  With that kind of damage, you stand very little chance of getting it straight.  If it were a super-rare, $500 rim, then disassemble the wheel, and cold work it on a flat surface with the c-wrench and a mallet while taking inside-the-bead measurements all the way around.  Good luck with that...



It doesn’t seem to have any wobble so I’m considering just leaving it alone until a replacement can be found unless I  discover an easy solution.  Appreciate your thoughts. J


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 11, 2018)

Here is a previous thread, may help.....
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/taking-a-dent-out-of-a-drop-center-wheel-help.100496/#post-650682


----------



## Tomato John (Mar 11, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Here is a previous thread, may help.....
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/taking-a-dent-out-of-a-drop-center-wheel-help.100496/#post-650682



Thanks for the tip. J


----------



## bairdco (Mar 12, 2018)

Just lay in on the edge of your work bench and beat on it with a rubber mallet. Not like you're gonna make it any worse...


----------



## Tomato John (Mar 12, 2018)

bairdco said:


> Just lay in on the edge of your work bench and beat on it with a rubber mallet. Not like you're gonna make it any worse...



This is what I ended up doing and it worked really well. I can barely see where the original damage was and rim didn’t get knocked out of whack.....


----------



## bairdco (Mar 12, 2018)

See? Sometimes the barbaric approach is the way to go.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 12, 2018)

Yea, glad it worked with the  wham-o-bam-o technique.    Reversing the original force will sometimes (if just bent, not crushed)  just snap a bent rim back into place.  Metal has somewhat of a "memory" to it that allows you to do this.  I remember once being buried deep in the backcountry riding with some buddies.  One of them badly taco'd his front wheel.   We took it off, wham-o-bam-o'd it in the opposite direction, and the spoke tensions helped bring it back to true. Vertical dents, on the other hand, are a different animal...


----------

